# Apple nun mit ATi-Grafik



## KILLTHIS (2. August 2010)

Wie ATi-Forum.de berichtet, kommen in den zukünftigen iMacs und Mac Pros nur noch ausschließlich ATi-Grafikkarten verbauen.

Dies hat wohl viele Gründe. AMD bietet beispielsweise die Radeon HD5000-Serie mit aktueller DirectX 11 Grafik für unter 149$ an.

Einigen Gerüchten zufolge ist Apple mit nVidias großen Verpackungen unzufrieden, ebenso sei man über die großen, stromfresseneden Grafikkarten verärgert. Der Release günstiger DirectX 11 Modelle mit niedrigem Stromverbrauch würde Apple darüber hinaus auch zu lange dauern, sodass Steve Jobs nun zu AMD gewechselt ist und HD5670 und HD5750 Grafikkarten verbauen lässt.

Ebenfalls kommt die HD4670 mit DirectX 10.1-Grafik zum Einsatz.

So heißt es auf der Seite von Apple:


> "... Games scream on iMac, thanks to advanced ATI graphics. The discrete ATI Radeon HD 4670 processor delivers faster performance compared to the integrated NVIDIA GeForce 9400M processor in the previous-generation iMac. That’ll keep you on your game, even inside the complex 3D environments of Call of Duty 4 or EVE. For faster graphics performance, choose an iMac with the ATI Radeon HD 5670 or ATI Radeon HD 5750."



Aufgrund seltener Aktualisierungen des Produkt-Portfolios von Apple werden diese Grafikkarten vorraussichtlich bis zum Jahresende verbaut - das heißt, nVidia wird komplett ignoriert.

Quelle: ATi in neuen iMacs und Mac Pros


----------



## TheMF6265 (2. August 2010)

das ist doch mal eine sehr gute News für ATi 
find ich die richtige Entscheidung von Apple, aktuell hat nVidia einfach nichts wirklich passendes für ihr Produktportfolio im Angebot. Apple will ja immer die neueste Technik haben nur leider sind die aktuellen nVidia Chips noch ein wenig überdimensioniert für die Tätigkeiten, die Apple User meist mit ihren Geräten vorhaben.
Mutiger Schritt von Apple, Respekt


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. August 2010)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> das ist doch mal eine sehr gute News für ATi
> find ich die richtige Entscheidung von Apple, aktuell hat nVidia einfach nichts wirklich passendes für ihr Produktportfolio im Angebot. Apple will ja immer die neueste Technik haben nur leider sind die aktuellen nVidia Chips noch ein wenig überdimensioniert für die Tätigkeiten, die Apple User meist mit ihren Geräten vorhaben.
> Mutiger Schritt von Apple, Respekt


Sign!
Jetzt noch BIOS Unterstützung und der Apple-Hater fac3l3ss holt
sich Probeweise einen Schneeleoparden!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Domowoi (2. August 2010)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> [...]Apple will ja immer die neueste Technik haben [...]


Neueste Technik? Aber eine 4670 verbauen? Nicht.... Und auch noch CoD4 als komplexe 3D Anwendung bezeichnen.

Ganz ehrlich glaub ich nicht das es dabei groß um neuere oder passendere Produkte geht sondern um Geldsummen die sich niemand vorstellen kann.... Stellt euch vor Steve kauft für ein paar Millionen € ATI Aktien bzw die der Chiphersteller und gibt danach so eine Meldung raus. Oder ATI macht nen Freundschaftspreis.


----------



## Sturmi (2. August 2010)

Juuhuu DX11 Karten, die für alles was auch nur annähernd etwas mit DX11 zu tun hat, viel zu lahm sind


----------



## derP4computer (2. August 2010)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Neueste Technik? Aber eine 4670 verbauen?


 Na so schlimm ist es doch nun wieder auch nicht. Habe auch nur eine HD4650 

Und doch finde ich eine 5750 für einen Mac Pro etwas wenig.


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2010)

hmm apple is aufm gutne weg ma abwarten was das noch wird hat auf jeden fall etwas


----------



## Rizzard (2. August 2010)

Gute Nachricht.....für AMD.


----------



## zøtac (2. August 2010)

Gut für AMD, ich mag AMD.
Aber ich würd mir nie in meinem Leben ein Apple Produkt kaufen^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. August 2010)

Für die jungs und Mädels von nVidia läuft es echt nicht rund !


----------



## >ExX< (2. August 2010)

PCGH hatte doch vor mehreren Tagen schon nen Artikel, also ist keine News mehr!


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. August 2010)

Echt? Dann habe ich das wohl überlesen... gerade erst spitz gekriegt.


----------



## Lee (2. August 2010)

Als ob Direct X auf Mac OS irgendeine Rolle spielt...


----------



## >ExX< (2. August 2010)

Der Link


So, das is der Link, ich hoffe du meinst das


----------



## FloH 31 (2. August 2010)

Wieso müssen die eigentlich Gpu-technisch immer solche Krücken verbauen? 4670, 5750 - wer braucht sowas? Gibts denn so wenig Gamer unter den Applesianern?


----------



## >ExX< (2. August 2010)

Bei den iMacs denke ich geht das nicht wegen der thermischen Verlustleistung, weil der Pc sogesehen ja im Monitor integriert ist.

Warum die jetzt beim Mac auch solche lahmen Enten reinbauen weis ich auch nich^^


----------



## Explosiv (2. August 2010)

FloH 31 schrieb:


> Wieso müssen die eigentlich Gpu-technisch immer solche Krücken verbauen? 4670, 5750 - wer braucht sowas? Gibts denn so wenig Gamer unter den Applesianern?



Mit Apple arbeitet man vorwiegend . DX11 spielt bei Apple eh keine Rolle, Open GL allerdings schon.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## X Broster (2. August 2010)

Lahme Krücken, wenn ich sowas schon höre. Die reichen doch aus und bieten Dank vgl. geringer Verlustleistung ein ruhiges Arbeitsklima.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. August 2010)

Was für Games laufen denn schon auf Apple an sich alle OpenGL ganze also Alle Source Titel, WoW und Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay fällt mir noch ein. Dann wird es auch Mau...schon ! Und für die Game reicht eine HD4670 oder HD5670 Dicke !!


----------



## STSLeon (2. August 2010)

Die News ist doch Blödsinn. Tut mir leid, aber Apple hat schon in die letzte Generation der IMacs ATI Grafikkarten eingebaut. Entweder eine 4670 oder eine 4850. Für die großen Mac Pro stand dagegen eine 4870 als schnellste Grafikkarte zur Verfügung. Nvidia hat bei den Desktopgeräten nur kleine Grafikkarten also GF 120 geliefert.


----------



## maGic (2. August 2010)

wie erste iMac, die hatte auch ATi Rage drin^^, als ich eine blaue iMac zerlegen hat, wunderte ich dass die keine Speicher braucht........ach die ist in ATi Rage intergiert


----------



## Domowoi (2. August 2010)

Naja es gibt zwar kaum spiele für Macs aber zum rendern usw wäre eine dicke Karte doch besser oder nicht?


----------



## Hugo78 (2. August 2010)

Apple schaut halt wo sie in Masse günstig einkaufen können.

Das Nvidia aktuell keine kleinen DX11 karten hat, ist dabei nur ein sekundärer Aspekt,
eher sogar ein reiner PR Fall, denn schließlich nutzt Apple OpenGL, kein DX11.
Eine GT 240 zb., hat schon Treiber für Open GL 4.1, verbraucht gleich wenig oder gar weniger als die genannten HD 5670 und HD 5750, 
und würde auch locker für die iMacs reichen, aber AMD wird einfach noch ein Stück günstiger sein.

Apple verbaut ja sogar in ihre so genannten Workstations, nur reine Mittel- bis Performance Gamingkarten, keine FirePro oder Quadros.
Nicht mal als Option ...
D.h. ab 2400€ bekommt man dann, einen Mac Pro mit einem kleinen Xeon Quad, 3 GB Ram und einer HD 5770.
Wozu eine Workstation, mit einer Graka die nichtmal 30bit Farbtiefe liefert?!

Nun ja, Apple weiß einfach wie sie ihren Gewinn maximieren.
16 Mrd. USD Umsatz im letzten Quartal sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.
Intel wirkt dagegen beinah klein mit ihren "nur" 11 Mrd. im letzen Quartal.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. August 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Nun ja, Apple weiß einfach wie sie ihren Gewinn maximieren.
> 16 Mrd. USD Umsatz im letzten Quartal sprechen eine deutliche Sprache.
> Intel wirkt dagegen beinah klein mit ihren "nur" 11 Mrd. im letzen Quartal.



Im Vergleich zu anderen Firmen im IT-Sektor wie z.B. Samsung mit 24 Mrd € im Q4 2009 wirken beide Firmen ehr wie kleinere Familienbetriebe. ^^
Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu. Es geht hauptsächlich um Gewinnmaximierung. Eigentlich müsste Apple jetzt nur noch auf AMD-CPUs umsteigen.


----------



## Hugo78 (3. August 2010)

Samsung ist ja auch ein Krake im Business. 
Wenn auch eher unauffällig, weil sie ab und zu durchaus brauchbaren Elektroschrott verkaufen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (3. August 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Samsung ist ja auch ein Krake im Business.
> Wenn auch eher unauffällig, weil sie ab und zu durchaus brauchbaren Elektroschrott verkaufen.



och.. bin mit meinem TFT & Staubsauger sehr zufrieden


----------



## maGic (3. August 2010)

Samsung Staubsauger?

 ob die wie PC-Teile in paar Jahre auseinanderfallen


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. August 2010)

derP4computer schrieb:


> ... Und doch finde ich eine 5750 für einen Mac Pro etwas wenig.


In einen Mac Pro gehört eine FirePro und nicht so ein Spielkram  .


----------



## thysol (3. August 2010)

Ich finde den Thread-Titel etwas irre-fuehrend. Dass hoert sich so an als wenn Apple erstmals Macs mit ATI Grafik anbietet.


----------



## maGic (3. August 2010)

ja stimmt, Apple hat öfter ATi eingebaut als nVidia.

z.B. Rage 128, Radeon 9800pro und so weiter.

Ich erinnert an überlange Geforce 6800 AGP, die für Apple gebaut, nie in normale PC passt.
Da die größere AGP schnittstelle besitzt, und keine zusätzliche Stromanschluss braucht.


----------



## Hugo78 (3. August 2010)

maGic schrieb:


> Ich erinnert an überlange Geforce 6800 AGP, die für Apple gebaut, nie in normale PC passt.
> Da die größere AGP schnittstelle besitzt, und keine zusätzliche Stromanschluss braucht.



AGP Pro, das 50W statt der damals üblichen nur 25W liefern konnte, gab es damals nicht nur bei Apple. 
War aber überflüssig, die extra 25W hat man sich ebend einfach per Molex Stecker geholt.
Schneller war AGP Pro nicht.


----------



## Meza100 (3. August 2010)

Außerdem gibts für Macs auch Spiele ^^ Steam hat ja mittlerweile HL2, TF2 usw. auch auf Mac umgestellt.
Aber das ist doch mal ne gute Nachricht für ATI (bzw. AMD).


----------



## maGic (3. August 2010)

@hugo78, die ist aber nicht AGP Pro, die ist bissel anders. 

außerdem reicht 50W nie aus 6800 zu versorgen,  dafür hat 6800 PCI-E 6-Pin-Anschluß.
da frißt der über 75W

Bild zur Apple 6800 ultra
http://www.sunsetmac.com/images/6613332.gif


----------



## Hugo78 (4. August 2010)

Tja, stellt sich die Frage welchen Sinn diese Entwicklung hatte...
Man hätte auch einfach nur zwei Molex Stecker / einen PCI-E 6-Pin gebaucht,
 wenn diese Anbindung nur für die größere Stromaufnahme gedacht war und dieser AGP nicht noch ne Ecke schneller war als der Rest.


----------



## maGic (4. August 2010)

exakt..und kaum genutzt, wie sie gesagt hat.

Allerdings habe ich solcher Slot oft in Workstation PC gesehen und, trotzdem stecke normale AGP Karte drin. 

Sowie ich gestern eine Dell Precision 530 auf Sperrmüll gefunden, die hat AGP pro, aber drin ist Quadro 2 MXR (gleich Gefroce 2MX), also PCGHX soll AGP-pro als Flop aufnehmen.


----------



## Blackstacker (7. August 2010)

der wechsel zu AMD/ATI hat noch einen weitaus grösseren hintergrund Apple ist ja auch sehr stark an den kommenden Mobil Prozessoren von AMD intressiert z.b. AMDs Fusion entwicklungen 

ausserdem passt Apple und Amd / Ati doch viel besser zusammen zumindest was den anfangsbuchstaben im Namen betrifft


----------



## Jan565 (7. August 2010)

Ein guter schritt. Apple hat noch nie die Top Modelle verbaut. Daher kann ich das gut verstehen. Schließlich hat NV im Low budget bereich gar nichts an zu bieten. ATi jedoch in jedem Sektor, von Low bis High-End findet man alles. Die 5450 ist die kleinste und gibt es für 40€. Bei Nvidia gibt es da nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## A3000T (7. August 2010)

Juhu, DirectX 11 Karten für den Mac. Jetzt müsste es nur noch DX11 für den Mac geben. Wie dem auch sei, Apple hatte ja schon immer eine gewisse Affinität zu ATI Karten, so wurden damals G3 und G4 Macs mit Radeon 128 Karten ausgestattet und vor nicht allzulanger Zeit ruckelten sich Radeon 2400er im Imac den Wolf wund. 



> Ein guter schritt. Apple hat noch nie die Top Modelle verbaut. Daher kann ich das gut verstehen. Schließlich hat NV im Low budget bereich gar nichts an zu bieten. ATi jedoch in jedem Sektor, von Low bis High-End findet man alles. Die 5450 ist die kleinste und gibt es für 40€. Bei Nvidia gibt es da nichts vergleichbares.


Das ist sicherlich nicht falsch, doch leider "vergisst" Apple dabei die Preise dementsprechend zu gestalten. Und für nen Rechner mit einer 40€ Karte zahl ich bestimmt keine 900€ oder so. 

Aber AMD wird sich freuen.


----------



## ThePlayer (7. August 2010)

Apple redet von Stromverbrauch und verwenden unter anderem Serverprozessoren und Bords mit bis zu 32GB Ram.
Ja schon klar!
Die Rechner werden leider genauso billig wie die anderen OEM Systemhersteller.


----------



## psyphly (9. August 2010)

1. Warum sollte man potente Grafikchips in ein Laptop stecken, womit man aufgrund des OS keine Spiele spielen kann?
2. Wie lange dauert es noch, bis Apple seine Preispolitik überdenkt?
3. Wann wird der erste Mac mit einer AMD CPU bestückt?
4. Warum zum Geier sollte man sich überhaupt einen Mac kaufen?


----------



## Malkav85 (9. August 2010)

1. weils Spaß macht und das viele User nicht merken
2. solange es Leute gibt, die sich überteuerte Statussymbole kaufen, bleibt das so
3. bestimmt ab 2011
4. das frage ich mich auch


----------

